# Petition fuer Jan Boehmermann



## 1000H2O (14. April 2016)

Damit man in Zukunft nicht zum Lachen in den Keller muss...

Hallo liebe PCGH'ler 
mit meinem ersten Beitrag komme ich leider schon mit einer Forderung an euch:

Falls ihr Jan Boehmermanns Satire als innerhalb der Schmerzgrenze vertreten koennt,
dann macht bitte mit bei der Petition #freeboehmi auf Change.org * Starten Sie Ihre Petition! . Derzeit haben schon rund 200k Menschen ihre Stimme gegeben.

Ich finde dass hier mal ein klares Zeichen zur Pressefreiheit gesetzt werden muss. Das ganze kostet euch zwei klicks und tut ganz bestimmt nicht weh, versprochen 

Wer die Sendung nicht gesehen hat, kann das auf NEO MAGAZIN ROYALE | ZDFneo nachholen.
Den ausgeschnittenen Ausschnitt kann man soviel ich weiss auf Vimeo: Watch, upload and share HD videos with no ads finden.

Liebe Gruesse


----------



## Jimiblu (14. April 2016)

Dem Trottel geb ich bestimmt nicht meine Stimme. Wer andere beleidigt, und zwar in einer derar plumpen und erbärmlichen Form, und das dann auch noch als Satire bezeichnet muss damit rechnen dass man ihn verklagt.

/kein Mitleid


----------



## Red-Hood (14. April 2016)

Böhmermann ist auch nur eine linke Marionette, wenngleich die Aktion wichtig war.
Das haben die Leute von extra3 wesentlich stilvoller und besser hinbekommen, da inhaltlich wichtig und korrekt.


----------



## Flipbo219 (14. April 2016)

Naja, jeder muss selber für sich entscheden, ob es ihm gefällt. Das ist Geschmacksache. 
Unbestritten bleibt das Böhmermann ein paar gute Anstöße gegeben hat. 
Siehe Flüchtlingsdeal, Erpressbarkeit, Presse- /Rechtsfreiheit, ... Etc  

Allerdings halte ich so eine Petition für Unnötig. Da man dadurch den Eindruck vermittelt Böhmermann sei in 'Gefahr'.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. April 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Das haben die Leute von extra3 wesentlich stilvoller und besser hinbekommen, da inhaltlich wichtig und korrekt.



So siehts aus. Man muss sich nicht auf das Niveau "Ziegenf..." herunterlassen um Eindruck zu machen.


----------



## Dartwurst (14. April 2016)

Ich bin mit Erdogan und seiner Politik bestimmt nicht einverstanden. Aber eine Petition für den Verfasser solch eines Geistesmülls unterschribe ich bestimmt auch nicht.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (14. April 2016)

Überrascht mich ein wenig, was ich hier lese muss ich sagen...ich bin bestimmt kein Freund davon, andere Menschen zu beleidigen - erst recht nicht auf solch tiefem Niveau - aber ich bin ganz klar für Meinungs- und Pressefreiheit. Meine Stimme findet sich schon längst dort wieder, da ich (unabhängig vom Text) seine Aussage generell unterstütze. Vor allem bin ich der Meinung, dass der Erdogan mal merken muss, dass sich nicht alle unterdrücken lassen.
Um es mit den Worten von Didi zusagen: Deutschland ist nicht Kurdistan!

Dieter Hallervorden - Erdogan, zeig mich an! - Offizielles Video (HD) - YouTube


----------



## Two-Face (14. April 2016)

Hmm, das Fragwürdige an der Sache ist ja, dass Böhmermann eine Staatsaffäre ausgelöst hat.^^
Zig rechtliche Hürden, die genommen werden müssen, jede Menge diplomatischen Kram, mit der sich die Regierung rumschlagen muss, eine Debatte über Meinungsfreiheit und Satiregrenzen.
Jetzt stellt sich die Frage:
Wollte Böhmermann genau das? Hat es es kommen sehen und es genau darauf angelegt?
Oder war seine Aktion tatsächlich bloß reaktionärer, kindischer Bullshit?

Wenn überhaupt, werden wir das nie erfahren, bis dahin muss man das so hinnehmen und kann sich den Kopf drüber zerbrechen.
(ironischerweise ebenfalls was, worauf er es angelegt haben könnte)


----------



## Bester_Nick (14. April 2016)

Was hat eine Aneinanderreihung von primitiven Beleidigungen mit Satire und Pressefreiheit zu tun? Ich kann den ganzen Rummel um Böhmermann nicht nachvollziehen. Als die Kacka Pipi musste, sag ich nur.


----------



## Flipbo219 (14. April 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Was hat eine Aneinanderreihung von primitiven Beleidigungen mit Satire und Pressefreiheit zu tun? Ich kann den ganzen Rummel um Böhmermann nicht nachvollziehen. Als die Kacka Pipi musste, sag ich nur.


Guck dir mal die Sendung von Anne Will dazu an. Die wo auch Serdar Somuncu war. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bester_Nick (14. April 2016)

Ich konnte die Sendung leider nur 10 Minuten ertragen. Für mich ist Böhmermann einfach nur ein Trittbrettfahrer aus der Digitalsparte der nach Aufmerksamkeit heischt. Und Deutschland führt große Debatten.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (14. April 2016)

Böhmermann hat in seinen Sendungen auch oft genug andere beleidigt. Auch wenn es in diesem Fall den richtigen getroffen hat, war das Niveau von extra3 doch deutlich besser.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (14. April 2016)

Satire darf alles aber es ist nicht alles Satire.

egal was für ein Ar... Erdogan für mich auch ist, einen Trittbrettfahrer wie Böhmermann werde ich deswegen nicht unterstützen. Extra3 macht es wenigstens mit Niveau.


----------



## efdev (14. April 2016)

Ist mir recht Herzlich egal was Böhmermann verzapft hat aber schön das wir jetzt wieder einen tollen Paragraphen ausgegraben haben.
Das ist für mich nämlich viel Interessanter das wir so einen Schwachsinn überhaupt noch haben


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (15. April 2016)

Und Merkel hat dem Strafverfahren zugestimmt.


----------



## Sparanus (16. April 2016)

Wichtig ist doch nur was jetzt ist, wir haben ein Problem und Merkel hat es schlimmer gemacht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. April 2016)

Dem Thema nicht angemessen


----------



## 1000H2O (16. April 2016)

Ich werde das bittere Gefühl nicht los dass hier ein moralischer und rechtschaffener Vorzeigekünstler zu einem Ablenkungsmanöver gemacht worden ist. Die Situation wurde absichtlich zur Eskalation getrieben um sich untereinander auf die Pamperslieks ab zu stimmen. Dann trotzdem die strenge Einhaltung hirnrissiger Gesetze obschon man deren Ungültigkeit einsieht, ist nichts weiter als das man im Nachhinein die juristische Glaubwürdigkeit behalten will dass man ja auch beim Thema offschorle nicht gegen das Gesetz verstoßen habe und das man Gesetze nicht infolge einer erfolgten Anklage aufhebt sondern dann für die Zukunft. So ist man ganz fein raus. Das kommt wohl dabei rum wenn man Paraghraphenreiter (spitzfindige Juristen) wählt. 

Die Politik hält uns nämlich für strunzdoof und leider beweisen sie immer wieder dass sie Recht haben.
Ich würde sogar unterschreiben dass sie uns mit diesem ach so bewährtem Schulkonzept (Stichwort Pisa-Studie und dergleichen) gezielt zu Spezialisten verdummen. Menschen die im Grunde keine Ahnung vom Leben haben weil Sie die meiste Zeit am Schreibtisch sitzen und Gedichtanalysen schreiben...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. April 2016)

Dem Thema nicht angemessen


----------



## 1000H2O (16. April 2016)

Also nochmal: Es ging hierbei nicht um Taktgefühl...
Es ging auch nicht darum ob das witzig war...
Im Gegenteil: Wer so etwas witzig findet dem ist ohnehin nicht mehr zu helfen!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (16. April 2016)

Es steht jedem frei solch ein Schmähgedicht auf wen auch zu schreiben und zu veröffentlichen. Gott sei Dank steht es auch jedem frei es von einem Gericht klären zu lassen ob das in Ordnung war oder nicht.

Das wir so einen §103 noch haben hat wahrscheinlich viele überrascht und man kann ihn in der heutigen Zeit auch selber für Satire halten. Aber er ist im Moment nunmal noch da und die Regierung hat die Pflicht, nach Prüfung der Sachlage, die Sache an die Justiz zu übergeben. Wenn ich mir den Inhalt von Böhmenmanns "Gedicht" so anschaue wüsste ich nicht wie Frau Merkel hätte anders reagieren sollen. 

Das der Paragraph 103 jetzt auf den Prüfstand und imho abgeschafft werden muss steht für mich ausser Frage.

Für Erdogan ist es eine schöne Nachhilfestunde in Sachen Rechtsstaatlichkeit und zeigt ihm auf, wie weit die Türkei noch von dem Beitritt zur EU entfernt ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. April 2016)

Dem Thema nicht angemessen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (16. April 2016)

Ich glaube auch, dass einige Politiker sehr überrascht waren das es einen solchen Paragraphen überhaupt gibt


----------



## Gripschi (16. April 2016)

Er hat mmn den Punkt Satire deutlich überschritten!

Das ist keine Satire sondern Beleidigung an Beleidigung gereiht. Ich hab es mir mal angesehen.


Ich find es auch nicht toll aber er hat nunmal den Bogen überspannt und muss mit den Konsequenzen klar kommen.

Kritik an Erdogan ist richtig aber es muss sachlich bleiben bzw Satire darf nicht nur aus Beleidigungen bestehen.

Gesendet von meinem FP1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 1000H2O (17. April 2016)

kein Kommentar


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. April 2016)

Dem Thema nicht angemessen


----------



## INU.ID (17. April 2016)

Ich bin der Meinung der Inhalt des "Gedichtes" ist hier sekundär. Es spielt überhaupt keine Rolle wie man es findet. Es ist eine Satire-Sendung, und das Gedicht wurde daher mMn ausreichend als solches Gekennzeichnet. Volker Pispers und sehr viele andere Satiriker haben auch schon quasi alle Politiker beleidigt, aber alle konnten damit umgehen. Ich hab auch kein Problem damit das Erdogan sich am Extra3-Beitrag oder dem Gedicht stört, aber Böhmermann jetzt Strafrechtlich zu verfolgen ist genau so ein Witz, wie einen deutschen Botschafter mehrfach wegen dem E3-Beitrag einzubestellen.

Schon alleine weil es diese "Staatsaffäre" ausgelöst hat war das Gedicht von Böhmermann eine Glanzleistung. Wie gesagt, über den Inhalt brauchen wir gar nicht zu diskutieren, aber was deswegen abgeht ist einfach nur Lachhaft. Und Merkelchen hat sich hier auch nicht gerade vorbildlich verhalten, mal vorsichtig ausgedrückt. Aber gut, wir wissen ja wohl alle warum...


----------



## 1000H2O (17. April 2016)

Hallo Bakterius 

Im Grunde war das keine Antwort sondern die dritte Wiederholung in Folge von dir. Ich glaube so langsam haben wir es kapiert.
Böhmi hat Erdogan beleidigt und wird deswegen angezeigt. Erdogan hat etliche Kurden und Syrer ermordet aber die Leben nicht mehr ergo können Sie ihn auch nicht anzeigen. Ok.

Nur mal zur Info: Eine Diskussion entsteht indem man Informationen austauscht  Ständig auf die eigene starre Meinung zu verweisen die man bei jeder Gelegenheit wiederholt ist dagegen keine Diskussion...denk mal drüber nach

Ich meine wir sind uns für keine Schlagzeile zu Schade aber werden Konsequenzen gezogen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (17. April 2016)

1000H2O schrieb:


> Hallo Bakterius
> 
> Im Grunde war das keine Antwort sondern die dritte Wiederholung in Folge von dir. Ich glaube so langsam haben wir es kapiert.
> Böhmi hat Erdogan beleidigt und wird deswegen angezeigt. Erdogan hat etliche Kurden und Syrer ermordet aber die Leben nicht mehr ergo können Sie ihn auch nicht anzeigen. Ok.
> ...



Worüber möchtest du denn diskutieren? Das deutsche Strafrecht ist da ziemlich eindeutig. Möchtest du gewissen Personen die du nicht leiden kannst diese Rechte verwehren?
Politiker haben nicht darüber zu entscheiden was Recht ist und was nicht. Das machen die Gerichte. Böhmenmann hat in seiner Anmoderation selber gesagt, das was jetzt kommt darf man nicht machen, sondern soll ein Beispiel sein. Ein kluger Schachzug und eine gezielte Provokation. Allerdings ging sein Gedicht tief unter die Gürtellinie. Ich glaube schon das Böhmenmann auch darauf spekuliert hat, dass das vor den Kadi geht. 

Das unterscheidet uns von der Türkei  Und darauf bin ich stolz.

Eine imho ganz gute Zusammenfassung incl. dem Gedicht: Jan Böhmermann: Das sind die Fakten der Staatsaffäre - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Und nebenbei. Wieviele unschuldige Zivilisten hat Putin in Syrien getötet? Wieviele Kinder sind durch die Drohnen von Obama umgekommen? Haben die auch Ihre Rechte verloren und man darf sie öffentlich als Ziegenfi.... bezeichnen ohne das die sich wehren dürfen. Wer entscheidet wer der Böse ist?


----------



## 1000H2O (17. April 2016)

MAC_Leichlingen
             ich schätze mal dass jetzt auch noch AFD - Wähler zu Juristen emporsteigen und von Storch tritt auf einmal für Pressefreiheit der ehemaligen "Lügenpresse" ein...Flieg Adler auf und davon... So dann erzähl mir doch nochmal worauf du genau stolz bist? und wieso? Hast du etwa auch nur im entferntesten etwas damit zu tun dass Deutschland *Achtung* durch die Alliierten gezwungen worden ist eine Rechtsstaatlichkeit herzustellen.

Aber mal angenommen Deutschland wäre von alleine zum Rechtsstaat avanciert. Dann hättest du immer noch genau 0,00% Beteiligung dazu geleistet also worauf bist du da genau stolz? Dieser oftgenannte Nationalstolz ist wie gerne behauptet wird nicht verboten. Er macht bloß absolut keinen Sinn.

Was genau ist dein Beitrag zur deutschen Kultur dass du darauf stolz sein könntest?  Doch nicht etwa die Mitgliedschaft in einer nationalistischen Partei?

*Hallo Freunde 
Es wurde soeben vom Auswärtigen Amt die dringende Anweisung gegeben sich in der Öffentlichkeit besser nicht mehr über die türkische Politik zu äussern.
Deshalb gebe ich das mal so weiter und empfehle natürlich auch allen sich daran zu halten!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (17. April 2016)

Aehm, du bist aber sowas von auf dem Holzweg das man sich nur noch schlapplachen kann 
Wenn du dir deine Meinung durch solche Beissreflexe wie in deinem letzten Beitrag bildest, dann gute Nacht Marie. 

Falls du an meiner politischen Einstellung interessiert bist, dann kannst du diese in dem geschlossenen Thread http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wirtschaft-politik-und-wissenschaft/420903-afd-pegida-und-co.html gerne nachlesen.

Ich zitiere diche gerne mal selbst "Nur mal zur Info: Eine Diskussion entsteht indem man Informationen austauscht   Ständig auf die eigene starre Meinung zu verweisen die man bei jeder  Gelegenheit wiederholt ist dagegen keine Diskussion...denk mal drüber  nach...."

Dein Beitrag hat nichts mit Diskussionen zu tun, sondern ist ein gebashe das durch das Wort "Stolz" ausgelöst wurde. Soviel zum Thema starre Meinung 

Sorry aber mit solchen Beiträgen machst du dich nur lächerlich.


----------



## azzih (17. April 2016)

In einem Rechtsstaat klären Gerichte solche Sachverhalte. Dafür brauchs keine bescheuerte Petition, weil es kein politischer Sachverhalt ist sondern ein juristischer! Nebenbei war das Gedicht in meinen Augen durchaus beleidigend: Erdogan wurde als Schafficker und Pädophiler beschimpft und wer sowas sagt darf dann halt auch mit entsprechenden Zivilklagen rechnen. Diverse Rapper wurden schon wegen weitaus geringerem zu Geldstrafen verurteilt, da wars dann komischwerweise keine Satire sondern Beleidigung.

Natürlich ist dieser komische Paragraph wegen Beleidigung ausländischer Staatsdiener nicht mehr zeitgemäß und gehört abgeschafft. Aber das Boehmermann sich zivilrechtlich verantworten muss ist vollkommen okay.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (17. April 2016)

1000H2O schrieb:


> MAC_Leichlingen
> ich schätze mal dass jetzt auch noch AFD - Wähler zu Juristen emporsteigen und von Storch


Einige AfD-Wähler sind tatsächlich Juristen



> Hast du etwa auch nur im entferntesten etwas damit zu tun dass Deutschland *Achtung* durch die Alliierten gezwungen worden ist eine Rechtsstaatlichkeit herzustellen.


Ja, die Alliierten haben sich im Krieg ja ebenfalls wie ein Rechtsstaat verhalten...


> Aber mal angenommen Deutschland wäre von alleine zum Rechtsstaat avanciert. Dann hättest du immer noch genau 0,00% Beteiligung dazu geleistet also worauf bist du da genau stolz? Dieser oftgenannte Nationalstolz ist wie gerne behauptet wird nicht verboten. Er macht bloß absolut keinen Sinn.


Dann freue dich bitte auch nicht wenn Deutschland die EM gewinnt... Da leistest du auch keinen Beitrag dazu.
Und wieso sollte man nichts stolz darauf sein, dass Deutschland ein Rechtsstaat ist ? Das sind immerhin (leider) nicht allzu viele Länder außerhalb Europas auf der Welt.



> Das ist natürlich genau das was Deutschland braucht, eine Horde die den ganzen Tag nichts besseres zu tun hat als durch die Gegend zu ziehen und Menschen an zu pöbeln dass sie ihnen die Arbeitsplätze klauen anstatt sich mal die Mühe zu machen eine Arbeit zu suchen oder sich für eine Arbeit zu qualifizieren.


Das du hier Patrioten, AfD-Wähler und übrigens auch User die diese Parteien ablehnen (Mac_Leichlingen) auf eine Ebene mit irgendwelchen rechtsextremen Spinnern stellst zeigt, dass diese Diskussion zu nichts führen wird.


----------



## poiu (17. April 2016)

KALKOFE - KOMMENTAR ZUR SATIREFREIHEIT - YouTube


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. April 2016)

Schon ein wenig erbärmlich, dass es so was in Deutschland gibt. Ein Prozess wegen eines blöden Gedichtes. 
Würde man so ein Gedicht über Kim Jong Un verfassen würde es auch keine Sau interessieren - alles nur wegen diversen Pakten. 
Wo sich Deutschland grad hinbegibt, einfach nur lächerlich. Schön aufpassen das Sultan Erdogan nicht beleidigt ist, sonst kommen ja ganz viele böse Flüchtlinge.


----------



## azzih (18. April 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Schon ein wenig erbärmlich, dass es so was in Deutschland gibt. Ein Prozess wegen eines blöden Gedichtes.
> Würde man so ein Gedicht über Kim Jong Un verfassen würde es auch keine Sau interessieren - alles nur wegen diversen Pakten.
> Wo sich Deutschland grad hinbegibt, einfach nur lächerlich. Schön aufpassen das Sultan Erdogan nicht beleidigt ist, sonst kommen ja ganz viele böse Flüchtlinge.



Würdest du so ein "Gedicht" über eine x-beliebige bekannte Deutsche Person verfassen hättest du genauso Ruck Zuck ne Klage wegen Beleidigung am Hals. Nicht alles ist durch die Kunstfreiheit gedeckt. Hier nochmal was der Böhmermann so vorgetragen hat, und da darf jeder sich mal Gedanken machen ob das wirklich durch die Pressefreiheit gedeckt sein sollte.

Sackdoof, feige und verklemmt,
ist Erdogan der Präsident.
Sein Gelöt stinkt schlimm nach Döner,
selbst ein Schweinepfurz riecht schöner.
Er ist der Mann der Mädchen schlägt,
und dabei Gummimasken trägt.
Am liebsten mag er Ziegen ******,
und Minderheiten unterdrücken,
Kurden treten, Christen hauen,
und dabei Kinderpornos schauen.
Und selbst Abends heißt statt schlafen,
Fellatio mit hundert Schafen.
Ja, Erdogan ist voll und ganz,
ein Präsident mit kleinem Schwanz.
Jeden Türken hört man flöten,
die dumme Sau hat Schrumpelklöten,
Von Ankara bis Istanbul,
weiß jeder, dieser Mann ist schwul,
Pervers, verlaust und zoophil
Recep Fritzl Priklopil.
Sein Kopf so leer, wie seine Eier,
der Star auf jeder Gangbang-Feier.
Bis der Schwanz beim pinkeln brennt,
das ist Recep Erdogan, der türkische Präsident.


----------



## Birdy84 (18. April 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> Würdest du so ein "Gedicht" über eine x-beliebige  bekannte Deutsche Person verfassen hättest du genauso Ruck Zuck ne Klage  wegen Beleidigung am Hals. Nicht alles ist durch die Kunstfreiheit  gedeckt. Hier nochmal was der Böhmermann so vorgetragen hat, und da darf  jeder sich mal Gedanken machen ob das wirklich durch die Pressefreiheit  gedeckt sein sollte.


Leider aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen und damit die Aussage verdreht. Gerade in diesem Fall ist der Kontext essenziell, unabhängig davon wie man zum Inhalt des Gedichttexts steht.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (18. April 2016)

Das stimmt schon, aber es war ihm Durchaus bewusst, welche Folgen es haben kann.
Für so intelligent halte ich ihn.
Wurde von Böhmermann ja quasi auch mit den Worten "was ich jetzt sage, darf man nicht" angekündigt.
Wohl um Erdogan den Unterschied zwischen Satire/Meinungsfreiheit und Beleidigung zu erklären.

Aber ist schon dünnes Eis. Wäre ja nur zu einfach, wenn man sich so vorab absichern könnte.

So sehr ich Böhmermann auch mag, das Gedicht ist schon unterstes Niveau. Ich selbst würde solche Dinge auch nicht gerne über mich hören. Eigentlich bietet Erdogan auch genügend Angriffsmöglichkeiten und Steilvorlagen, ohne ihn als "kinderpornoschauenden Ziegenfi.... zu bezeichnen/

Man darf hier alles sagen. Man muss aber halt auch damit rechnen, dass sich jemand auf den Schlips getreten fühlt und dann unabhängige Gerichte(!) - und nicht der Staat oder das Regierungsoberhaupt - klärt, ob gewisse Aeußerungen rechtens sind, oder nicht.

Böhmermann wird es überleben. Damit gerechnet hat er sicherlich, vielleicht aber nicht mit den riesen Wellen, die das schlagen wird.
Irgendwo auch schade, dass unsere Regierung nicht die Eröffnung eines eigenen Verfahrens abgelehnt hat und die Sache zwischen den beiden Privatpersonen Erdogan - Böhmermann ausgetragen wird.

Andererseits gibt es noch diesen dusseligen Paragraphen, von daher muss sie schon irgendwie dem zustimmen (ist übrigens nicht das erste Mal), sonst hieße es in etlichen ausländischen Blättern, dass da mit zweierlei Maß gemessen würde und die eigenen Gesetze nicht durchgesetzt werden.

Vielleicht wird das Verfahren auch gegen eine Spende an eine gemeinnützige Einrichtung eingestellt, vielleicht wird er freigesprochen, vielleicht bekommt er auch einen auf den Deckel.

Mir hat mal eine unbedachte Aeußerung im Internet eine Anzeige wegen "Beleidigung auf sexueller Basis" und ein peinliches Gespräch mit einer Kommissarin eingebracht. Wurde gegen Zahlung von 500€ an ein Kinderhospitz eingestellt. 
Ich dachte vorher auch, ich wäre besonders kreativ und lustig gewesen...


----------



## aloha84 (18. April 2016)

Im Nachhinein wird nicht über den Inhalt des Gedichtes geurteilt, sondern ob der Vortrag als Satire zu verstehen ist.
Meiner Meinung nach ist es klar als Satire erkennbar, die gesamte Vortragsweise zielte darauf ab.
Das Einzige was an dem Verfahren interessant wird --> wie lange es zur endgültigen Urteilsfindung braucht, das geht mit Sicherheit durch mehrere Instanzen. Ich schätze einfach mal 3-5 Jahre.


----------



## Imperat0r (18. April 2016)

Erdogan beruft sich auf einen Paragraphen aus der Kaiserzeit. Demzufolge ist es sein Recht Klage zu erheben.
Ich denke aber, dass das Gericht den Fall zu Gunsten Böhmermann entscheiden wird. Was mich persönlich sehr freuen würde,
da Erdogan dies noch mehr ärgern wird.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (18. April 2016)

Der normale "Beleidigungsparagraph" (185 StGb) bleibt aber dennoch. So einfach wird das bei dieser Art von Beleidungen meiner Meinung nach nicht eingestellt, wenn man sich mal die Urteile in anderen Fällen ansieht (Vogel zeigen, Stinkefinger, Blöde Kuh usw), die vergleichsweise harmlos sind.

Aber interessant in dem Zusammenhang ist, dass einige unserer Volksvertreter sehr verwundert über den Paragraphen waren.
Kommt wohl davon, wenn man sich zu sehr um Nebeneinkünfte kümmern muss...


----------



## Andregee (18. April 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> KALKOFE - KOMMENTAR ZUR SATIREFREIHEIT - YouTube


Respekt Herr Kalkofe. Der Herr beweist mehr Weitblick, Überblick und Intelligenz als unsere pseudoelitäre Führungsriege. 

"Verfasst vom Zentrum des Wissens"


----------



## azzih (18. April 2016)

Naja um die Politiker mal in Schutz zu nehmen: Nichtmal alle Juristen kennen jedes einzelne Gesetz, die  haben auch ihre Fachgebiete. Ausgedruckt wiegen die deutschen Gesetze bestimmt 3 Tonnen und ich wette selbst die Regierung war größtenteils überrascht das es dieses Uraltgesetz noch gab auf das wahrscheinlich seit Ewigkeiten sich keiner mehr berufen hat.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (18. April 2016)

Die Sektsteuer gibt es auch ungefähr so lange, die hat man auch vergessen. 

Kam der Paragraph nicht erst vor einigen Jahren gegen einen Reporter (Kolumnisten?) der TAZ zur Anwendung? Das Verfahren wurde aber meines Wissens dann eingestellt.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. April 2016)

Wenn ich jetzt ein Gedicht über meinen Nachbarn verfasse ist das Beleidigung. 
Über eine Person des öffentlichen Lebens = Politiker ist das Meinungsäußerung. Wenn ich jetzt über Justus, den Otter (hieß dieser kanadische "Musiker " nicht so?) ein blödes Gedicht schreibe und veröffentliche, juckt das auch keinen. Oder über diverse Sozialisten. Nur weil irgendein dahergelaufener Präsident, der dazu auch offensichtlicherweise nicht ganz koscher ist, meint er müsse da rumheulen weil man ihn verspottet, muss man den Verfasser doch nicht zum Gericht schleifen. Und somit dem in den Arsch kriechen. 
Und nur weil in der EU keiner Bock auf ne gemeinsame, vernünftige Lösung zurück zugreifen muss man sich von so einem nicht abhängig machen.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (18. April 2016)

Beim letzten Satz stimme ich dir zu, da hast Du völlig Recht.

Verspotten ist eine Sache, wie bei dem Lied "Erdowie Erdowo Erdogan" von Extra3. Das war klasse und hatte Niveau. Da kann er sich noch so schwarz ärgern (vermutlich weil viel Wahres drin steckt). Aber eine plumpe Aneinanderreihung von Beleidigungen und Unterstellungen wie Ziegenf..., Kinderpornos usw sind eine andere Sache.

Personen des öffentlichen Lebens müssen sich teilweise mehr gefallen lassen, aber auch nicht alles. Anzeige erstatten ist sowieso nicht automatisch ein Schuldspruch, von daher weiß ich derzeit eh nicht, wo das Problem sein soll.


----------



## Sparanus (18. April 2016)

Das was Merkel erlaubt hat ist aber nicht das was passiert wenn du sowas über deinen Nachbarn schreibst. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Amon (18. April 2016)

Einerseits war es richtig von der Bundesregierung das Verfahren zuzulassen, Deutschland ist (noch) ein Rechtsstaat und da entscheidet sowas die Justiz. Andererseits war es ein Fehler. Hat Herr Erdogan nicht groß rum gebrüllt dass man sich nicht einzumischen habe wenn er Zeitungen usw. verbietet? Genau das hätte die Kanzlerin auch sagen sollen. Nur hat sie leider das Problem dass sie sich erpressbar gemacht hat. Erdogan muss nur an der Migrantenschraube drehen und schon spurt Frau Merkel.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy


----------



## -Atlanter- (18. April 2016)

Ich würde es befürworten, wenn das Gericht pro Böhmermann entscheidet. Aber ich werde keine Petition hierüber unterschreiben. Es ist Aufgabe der Richter über so etwas zu entscheiden und ich oder wir sind dazu nicht befugt.


----------



## Flipbo219 (18. April 2016)

Hier mal ein wirklich sehr guter Kommentar zum Thema: KALKOFE - KOMMENTAR ZUR SATIREFREIHEIT - YouTube 
Sollten sich die meisten hier mal antun.  

Edit: Ignoriert das. Wurde scheinbar schonmal gepostet. Grade erst gesehen.
Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## INU.ID (18. April 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> KALKOFE - KOMMENTAR ZUR SATIREFREIHEIT - YouTube



Da muß ich mich doch direkt mal, in Ehrfurcht, vor Herrn Kalkofe verneigen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. April 2016)

Er hat es auf den punkt gebracht.


----------



## poiu (18. April 2016)

Bohmermann-Affare: Abschaffung erst 218: Merkel schuf Exklusivrecht fur Erdogan - FOCUS Online

 Sektsteuer ach das ist allgemeingültig der Staat gibt nie eine Einnahmequelle auf, ob Sektsteuer oder Autobahnmaut


----------



## Freakless08 (19. April 2016)

KALKOFE - KOMMENTAR ZUR SATIREFREIHEIT - YouTube

Mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen.




azzih schrieb:


> Würdest du so ein "Gedicht" über eine x-beliebige  bekannte Deutsche Person verfassen hättest du genauso Ruck Zuck ne Klage  wegen Beleidigung am Hals. Nicht alles ist durch die Kunstfreiheit  gedeckt. Hier nochmal was der Böhmermann so vorgetragen hat, und da darf  jeder sich mal Gedanken machen ob das wirklich durch die Pressefreiheit  gedeckt sein sollte.
> 
> 
> ........


Was du hier machst ist nichts anderes als Manipulation und aus dem Zusammenhang reißen. Hast du schön mal den Teil davor und danach weglassen, den er noch dazu gesagt hat.

----

Anderes Video 
Oliver Kalkofe klartext zu Merkel/Erdogan und Bohmermanns Schmahgedicht - YouTube


----------



## Bester_Nick (19. April 2016)

Ja, die Metaebene von "Als die Kacka Pipi musste" ist auch für viele zu hoch. 

Für mich ist der eigentlich Witz an der Sache, dass es immer wieder Leute gibt, die in fäkale Texte unglaublich geistreiche Dinge hineininterpretieren.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (20. April 2016)

Böhmi hat indirekt Propaganda für Erdogan gemacht. Ob er sich dessen Bewusst ist? Insgesamt finde ich dieses ganze Theater sehr amüsant.


----------



## Sparanus (20. April 2016)

Wieso für? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (20. April 2016)

Auch wenn viele in der Türkei Erdogan nicht mögen, respektieren die ihn als demokratisch gewählten Repräsentanten der Türkei. Ihn zu beleidigen bedeutet für sie die Türkei zu beleidigen, weshalb sich selbst Erdogan-Kritiker hinter ihm formiert haben. Die AKP ist in den letzten Umfragewerten auf beachtliche 56,2% gekommen. MHP und HDP sind unter 10% und würden bei Wahlen aus dem Parlament fliegen. Die einzige Opposition wäre somit die CHP mit 25,8%.
Natürlich ist der Fall Böhmi nicht der einzige Grund, aber dieser trägt zu dieser Entwicklung bei. Das weiß auch Erdogan. Deshalb hat er  die Anzeigen rausgehauen. Je mehr und länger man darüber redet, umso besser für ihn.


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. April 2016)

Jan Böhmermann: "Spectator" sucht nach dem besten Erdogan-Schmähgedicht - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Offensichtlich gehts noch kindischer.


----------



## Sparanus (20. April 2016)

@gilli
Ist wirklich ne geile Einstellung, Hitler wurde auch demokratisch gewählt, was wohl los wäre, wenn wir auch so drauf wären. 
Ich meine das muss man sich mal klar machen. 

Aber egal, wenn Europa konsequent wäre bekäme die Türkei Sanktionen, dass man Erdogan aus dem Land jagen würde. 
Im Gegensatz zu Russland kann die Türkische Opposition noch handeln. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (20. April 2016)

Bei Deutschland ist halt das Problem mit der Türkei dass die Türkei mal eben eine ganze Reihe Flüchtlinge einmarschieren lassen kann, deshalb muss Deutschland Sultan Erdogan in den Popo krabbeln.


----------



## Amon (20. April 2016)

Oder einfach mal sagen "Wir lassen keinen mehr rein"

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (20. April 2016)

Naja Merkel wurde auch demokratisch gewählt, Lincoln auch und viele weitere...

Und die türkische Opposition ist aktuell wirklich ne Lachnummer. Die MHP ist in einem innerparteilichen Konflikt gefangen und ob es die Partei in Zukunft noch geben wird ist fraglich. Die HDP wird von den Kurden selber immer mehr als politischer Arm der PKK betrachtet, weswegen die Kurden und v.a. die kurdischen Clans im Südosten der Türkei sich von der HDP ab- und der AKP zuwenden. Die einzige Oppositionspartei, welche jetzt in der Lage wäre zumindest ansatzweise Regierungsverantwortung zu übernehmen, ist die CHP - aber nicht mit Kilicdaroglu an der Spitze. Ich denke ohne die AKP mit Erdogan an der Spitze würde der syrische Bürgerkrieg in die Türkei ausgeweitet werden und dann hätten wir hier in Europa ein VIEL größeres Problem.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. April 2016)

So schlimm kann es nicht sein, angeblich war es gemeinsame Satire wie es 
damals mit dem Mittelfinger des Herrn Varoufakis ebenso gemacht wurde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bohmermann und Erdogan losen auf: "Wir haben alle gemeinsam verarscht"


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (20. April 2016)

Hammer Artikel vom Postillon


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (20. April 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Oder einfach mal sagen "Wir lassen keinen mehr rein"
> 
> Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy


Genau, ganz einfach so machen wir es.


----------



## Two-Face (21. April 2016)

...und verstoßen damit gleich mal schön gegen unsere Verfassung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. April 2016)

Sagen darf man es. _"Wir lassen keinen mehr rein". 
_Um wen geht es eigentlich?Einreiseverbot für Freitaler nach Deutschland??

Jetzt sollten doch alle AfDler wieder zufrieden sein, und wir können uns weiter um die Flüchtlinge kümmern 
und ins Land holen, weil der erbärmliche Sultan seine Grenzen für Kriegsflüchtlinge geschlossen hat, das ist
Völkerrechtswidrig.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. April 2016)

Erst eine Staatsaffäre vom Zaun brechen und jetzt soll alles gefaket sein? Wäre wirklich der Gag des Jahres geworden


----------



## Sparanus (21. April 2016)

Ah wieder mal die Thread Killerin. 

Ja du es ist echt viel besser, dass wir die Türkei für die Drecksarbeit bezahlen, Hauptsache selbst nicht dicht machen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. April 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ah wieder mal die Thread Killerin.


Du meinst damit sicherlich einen Menschen mit anderer Meinung, oder? Ist es für Dich so schwer, andere Meinungen zu lesen?



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja du es ist echt viel besser, dass wir die  Türkei für die Drecksarbeit bezahlen, Hauptsache selbst nicht dicht  machen.


Ich weiss nicht, in welcher Welt Du lebst, aber es  gibt zwischen Menschen mehr Möglichkeiten, als sich gegenseitig in die  Fresse zu schlagen oder vor das Schienenbein zu treten. Beide von Dir  vorgeschlagenen  Wege sind keine Lösung. 

Aber zum Thema, ich  halte die Petition für falsch. Es war grobe Beleidigung, zur Satire wird  es erst wegen der weltweiten Reaktion. Und zur Satire gehört es auch,  dass erstens Herr Böhmermann sich vor Gericht, vor wem auch sonst, dafür  zu verantworten hat, dass zweitens Erdogan vor Gericht die größte  mögliche Blamage bekommen wird und das drittens das Gesetz der  Majestätsbeleidigung gestrichen wird. Darum ist es alles gut so und  jeder bekommt seine Lektion. Der dumme Junge ebenso wie der dreiste Sultan und  genauso unsere Regierung. Alles gut so, es gibt keinen Grund zu handeln.  Man sieht nur, dsass bestimmte Gruppen es gerne sehen würde, wenn man  bestimmte Kulturen grenzenlos beleidigen dürfte. Nein Leute, das wird  nicht erlabut werden.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


Hat das irgendwas mit dem Thema zu tun, oder ist es kommerzielle Werbung?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...zum-forum-/7217-forenregeln-pcgh-extreme.html


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. April 2016)

Man könnte sich natürlich mit allen anderen 26 EU Staaten, auch den Teefressern an einen Tisch setzen und gemeinsam nen Verteilungsschlüssel ausarbeiten. Schließlich sind wir eine Gemeinschaft und ebendiese soll nicht nur in fetten Jahren die Hand aufhalten sondern bei Problemen auch mal zusammenstehen. Das gilt dann für alle, für Rödrömölögös, für Teefresser, für Fromages, für den Ostblock, für pleite Fetas (mit entsprechender Unterstützung). 
Dann muss man eben keinen Ziegenfickern in den Hintern krabbeln. Deutschland und Schweden (sind die noch dabei?) müssen das nicht alleine machen. Dafür haben wir auch die EU.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hat das irgendwas mit dem Thema zu tun, oder ist es kommerzielle Werbung?
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...zum-forum-/7217-forenregeln-pcgh-extreme.html


Nennt sich Tapatalk Signatur. 
Google ist dein Freund


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (21. April 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Erst eine Staatsaffaire vom Zaun brechen und jetzt soll alles gefaket sein?


Da sowohl Erdogan als auch Böhmi von der Aktion profitieren, liegt der Verdacht auf gemeinsame Sache schon recht nahe. Dennoch sollte man die Artikel vom *Postillon *nicht all zu ernst nehmen .


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. April 2016)

> Dennoch sollte man die Artikel vom *Postillon *nicht all zu ernst nehmen .


Da hast du wahr aber Merkels Gesichtsausdruck zu sehen wäre göttlich gewesen. Aber welcher Staatsmann von Welt egal wie beliebt oder eher nicht würde sich dafür hergeben. Hatte es im vorherigen Post vergessen zu schreiben


----------



## Schallrich (21. April 2016)

Dieser Paragraf 103 ist meiner Meinung nach auch gar nicht anwendbar da:

*§ 103 Beleidigung von Organen und Vertretern ausländischer Staaten
*(1) Wer ein ausländisches Staatsoberhaupt oder wer mit Beziehung auf ihre Stellung ein Mitglied einer
ausländischen Regierung,* das sich in amtlicher Eigenschaft im Inland aufhält*, oder einen im Bundesgebiet
beglaubigten Leiter einer ausländischen diplomatischen Vertretung beleidigt, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu drei
Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe, im Falle der verleumderischen Beleidigung mit Freiheitsstrafe von drei Monaten bis
zu fünf Jahren bestraft.
(2) Ist die Tat öffentlich, in einer Versammlung oder durch Verbreiten von Schriften (§ 11 Abs. 3) begangen, so ist
§ 200 anzuwenden. Den Antrag auf Bekanntgabe der Verurteilung kann auch der Staatsanwalt stellen.

Quelle: StGB letzte Änderung 10.12.2015


----------



## Pladdaah (21. April 2016)

Schallrich schrieb:


> Dieser Paragraf 103 ist meiner Meinung nach auch gar nicht anwendbar da:
> 
> *§ 103 Beleidigung von Organen und Vertretern ausländischer Staaten
> *(1) Wer ein ausländisches Staatsoberhaupt oder wer mit Beziehung auf ihre Stellung ein Mitglied einer
> ...


ehm, lies mal genau 
hier die Erklärung....
Bohmermann, Erdogan und der Paragraf 1 3 - Nachrichten  - DIE WELT


----------



## Schallrich (21. April 2016)

Die Welt


----------



## Pladdaah (21. April 2016)

Schallrich schrieb:


> Die Welt



war das erste, das ich gefunden habe. bin schreibfaul


----------



## Schallrich (21. April 2016)

Ich bleib derweil dann bei meiner Meinung weil ich es so raus lese.
Was die Paragrafenschubser draus machen steht ja eh auf einem anderem Blatt.
Es gibt aber sicher dringendere Sachen auf der Welt.
Lustig ist ja das der T. Präsi schon jede menge Anzeigen ausgeteilt hat.
Ist sicher ne Art Hobby von ihm


----------



## Pladdaah (21. April 2016)

Schallrich schrieb:


> Ich bleib derweil dann bei meiner Meinung weil ich es so raus lese.
> Was die Paragrafenschubser draus machen steht ja eh auf einem anderem Blatt.
> Es gibt aber sicher dringendere Sachen auf der Welt.
> Lustig ist ja das der T. Präsi schon jede menge Anzeigen ausgeteilt hat.
> Ist sicher ne Art Hobby von ihm


dieser sogenannte Präsident *hust nutzt genau das, um Journalisten, die ihm nicht passen hinter Gitter zu bringen. MIt Meinungsfreiheit hat das nix mehr zu tun.. 
ich meine die Anzahl der Anzeigen beläuft sich mitlerweile auf ne vierstellige Zahl


----------



## poiu (21. April 2016)

jetzt ist das schon über denn  Teich gewandert

John Oliver - Insulting Erdogan - YouTube

@Pladdaah der zeigt ja auch Kinder und Jugendliche an und John Oliver hat da weitere Fälle im Video erwähnt


----------



## Pladdaah (21. April 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> jetzt ist das schon über denn  Teich gewandert
> 
> John Oliver - Insulting Erdogan - YouTube
> 
> @Pladdaah der zeigt ja auch Kinder und Jugendliche an und John Oliver hat da weitere Fälle im Video erwähnt


der zeigt Alles und Jeden an, der nur ansatzweise etwas gegen ihn hat. hierzu gibts einiges Interesantes zum nachlesen/schauen. 
ich könnte


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. April 2016)

Da würde ich sagen, da fehlt es jemandem an Selbstbewusstsein XD


----------



## Jimiblu (21. April 2016)

Vielleicht kompensiert er damit 2 winzige Körperteile 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. April 2016)

Wahrscheinlich die Ohren, oder?


----------



## Sparanus (21. April 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du meinst damit sicherlich einen Menschen mit anderer Meinung, oder? Ist es für Dich so schwer, andere Meinungen zu lesen?


Wenn es sich um faschistischen Schwachsinn handelt verzichte ich gerne drauf.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht, in welcher Welt Du lebst, aber es  gibt zwischen Menschen mehr Möglichkeiten, als sich gegenseitig in die  Fresse zu schlagen oder vor das Schienenbein zu treten. Beide von Dir  vorgeschlagenen  Wege sind keine Lösung.


Was hab ich vorgeschlagen?
Das eine macht die Merkel, das andere fordern der Rechte Unionsflügel und die AfD (+diverse andere Parteien in der EU die weiter Links sind)


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber zum Thema, ich  halte die Petition für falsch. Es war grobe Beleidigung, zur Satire wird  es erst wegen der weltweiten Reaktion. Und zur Satire gehört es auch,  dass erstens Herr Böhmermann sich vor Gericht, vor wem auch sonst, dafür  zu verantworten hat, dass zweitens Erdogan vor Gericht die größte  mögliche Blamage bekommen wird und das drittens das Gesetz der  Majestätsbeleidigung gestrichen wird. Darum ist es alles gut so und  jeder bekommt seine Lektion. Der dumme Junge ebenso wie der dreiste Sultan und  genauso unsere Regierung. Alles gut so, es gibt keinen Grund zu handeln.  Man sieht nur, dsass bestimmte Gruppen es gerne sehen würde, wenn man  bestimmte Kulturen grenzenlos beleidigen dürfte. Nein Leute, das wird  nicht erlabut werden.


Warte Erdogan ist eine ganze Kultur?
Wenn die Türken ein Problem damit haben, dass ihr Präsident so beschimpft wird sollten sie einen wählen der 
sich anständig verhält.


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hat das irgendwas mit dem Thema zu tun, oder ist es kommerzielle Werbung?
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...zum-forum-/7217-forenregeln-pcgh-extreme.html


Wurde ja schon beantwortet, aber ja GidF


BTW
Kann man Erdogan nicht wegen Verletzung der Menschenrechte anklagen?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. April 2016)

Ne, kann man nicht weil er am Flüchtlingsdrücker sitzt keiner hat die Eier dem den Mittelfinger zu zeigen....


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. April 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ne, kann man nicht weil er am Flüchtlingsdrücker sitzt keiner hat die Eier dem den Mittelfinger zu zeigen....


Es gäbe genug Ansatzpunkte:
Menschenrechtsverletzungen: Nur Russland liegt noch vor der Turkei | DEUTSCH TURKISCHE NACHRICHTEN


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. April 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es gäbe genug Ansatzpunkte:
> Menschenrechtsverletzungen: Nur Russland liegt noch vor der Turkei | DEUTSCH TURKISCHE NACHRICHTEN


Das ist ja hinlänglich überall bekannt das da Menschenrechte, v. A. Im Bereich Fressefreiheit ein Fremdwort sind 
Trotzdem wird keine Sau was machen. Er hat schließlich den Drücker vom Flüchtlingskäfig Türkei in der Hand.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. April 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Das ist ja hinlänglich überall bekannt das da Menschenrechte, v. A. Im Bereich Fressefreiheit ein Fremdwort sind
> Trotzdem wird keine Sau was machen. Er hat schließlich den Drücker vom Flüchtlingskäfig Türkei in der Hand.


Naja, es geht mehr, als viele denken:
Erdogan und Pressefreiheit: Interview mit türkischem Satiriker - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Wir haben doch hier im Land auch eine Bewegung, die sich als neue Regierungspartei versteht, die mit der Nutzung des Begriffs "Lügenpresse" zu massiven Veränderungen der Pressearbeit kommen will. Macht Erdogan etwas anderes, führt er die Presse dahin zurück, über stimmiges und nicht Hypothetisches zu schreiben, darauf zu achten, dass es keine Beleidigungen und Lügen gibt? Das ist doch genau das, was die AfD will und wir sehen an Erdogans Politik, wo so etwas hinführt. An Herrn Erdogan kann ich nichts ändern, ich kann nur das Reiseland Türkei koykottieren und Türken in meiner Nachbarschaft zeigen, dass die hier willkommen sind. Und ich kann versuchen die AfD zu verhindern, damit hier im Land nicht ähnliche Diktaturen wie in der Türkei entstehen.

Erdogan dient uns sehr gut als Spiegel. Wir müssen nur erkennen, welche Lehren wir darauf ziehen.


----------



## Sparanus (22. April 2016)

> Naja, es geht mehr, als viele denken:


Erschreckend genug was der schreibt.
Aber man merkt Erdogan hat noch zu viele Gegner im eigenen Land.


----------



## 1000H2O (22. April 2016)

Hallo nochmal...
tatsächlich hat das türkische Konsulat alle Regimetreuen aufgefordert Beleidigungen gegen gegen das türk. Volk sowie den Präsidenten zu melden.
Konsulat fordert zum Denunzieren von Erdogan-Kritikern auf - Politik - Berliner Morgenpost

Bei den "toleranten" Kommentaren die ich hier schon lesen musste, gehe ich davon aus dass spätestens jetzt auch diese Seite auf die Blacklist kommen wird. Auf den Türkei-Urlaub werde ich für die nächsten 60 Jahre erstmal verzichten. Das türkische Militär ist bekannt für seine Gründlichkeit...die vergessen nichts!


----------



## Bester_Nick (22. April 2016)

Die Türken wollen doch Erdogan, sonst würden sie nicht immer wieder die AKP wählen. Dieser Mann lässt Youtube und Twitter sperren und droht der Opposition offen mit Vergeltung und trotzdem wollen sie ihn. Ja, sollen sie ihn doch haben. Was geht uns das an? Ich kann mich sogar an Satiriker aus "Die Anstalt" erinnern, die mit absurden Nummern ständig Putin in Schutz nahmen, obwohl der sogar noch weitaus schlimmer ist als Erdogan. Und jetzt soll Satire plötzlich ein Bollwerk für die Pressefreiheit sein? Lächerlich...


----------



## Two-Face (22. April 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Die Türken wollen doch Erdogan, sonst würden sie nicht immer wieder die AKP wählen. Dieser Mann lässt Youtube und Twitter sperren und droht der Opposition offen mit Vergeltung und trotzdem wollen sie ihn. Ja, sollen sie ihn doch haben. Was geht uns das an? Ich kann mich sogar an Satiriker aus "Die Anstalt" erinnern, die mit absurden Nummern ständig Putin in Schutz nahmen, obwohl der sogar noch weitaus schlimmer ist als Erdogan. Und jetzt soll Satire plötzlich ein Bollwerk für die Pressefreiheit sein? Lächerlich...


Erdogan hat in der Türkei die Medien im Griff, da wird sehr zu seinem Vorteil berichtet, jeder der das nicht macht, hat das Militär an der Backe.
Du vergisst übrigens, dass die Türkei genauso wie Deutschland, ihre alteingesessennen, konservativen Wähler hat, die wollen nichts besseres kennen, deshalb wählen sie ihn.^^
Von den aufgeklärteren und gebildeteren (und fast immer jüngeren) Türken, von denen ich einige kenne, ist das völlig anders, von denen würde ihn niemand wählen.


----------



## 1000H2O (22. April 2016)

@ Bester_Nick
Ähnlich dem Ermächtigungsgesetz der NSDAP (also ähnlich in den Auswirkungen) wurde in der Türkei ein Gesetzentwurf durchgewinkt dass die sogenannte 10% Hürde eingeführt hat.
Alle Stimmen auf Parteien unterhalb der 10%-Hürde werden demnach proportional auf die übrigen Parteien verteilt.

Die AKP brüstet sich mit Wahlergebnissen oberhalb der 50%. De facto werden sie von nichteinmal 35% gewählt. Das vergessen AKP'ler gerne mal zu erwähnen...


----------



## Amon (22. April 2016)

Is doch in der Türkei nicht anders mit der Presse als hier in Deutschland. Wer über einen "Terroranschlag" in Essen berichtet anstatt über einen Terroranschlag in Essen zu berichten muss sich über die Bezeichnung Lügenpresse nicht wundern. Früher wäre diese unfähige Bundesregierung medial geschlachtet worden...

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy


----------



## Two-Face (22. April 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Is doch in der Türkei nicht anders mit der Presse als hier in Deutschland. Wer über einen "Terroranschlag" in Essen berichtet anstatt über einen Terroranschlag in Essen zu berichten muss sich über die Bezeichnung Lügenpresse nicht wundern. Früher wäre diese unfähige Bundesregierung medial geschlachtet worden...


In Deutschland werden Presseräume nicht von der Bundeswehr gestürmt, wenn ein Redakteur die Regierung kritisiert.


----------



## Amon (22. April 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> In Deutschland werden Presseräume nicht von der Bundeswehr gestürmt, wenn ein Redakteur die Regierung kritisiert.


Weil kein Redakteur mehr die Regierung kritisiert.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy


----------



## Two-Face (22. April 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Weil kein Redakteur mehr die Regierung kritisiert.


Richtig, weil weder im SPIEGEL, noch in der WELT, der ZEIT oder der TAZ die Regierung kritisiert werden.

Vielleicht sollte man mal die entsprechenden Medien lesen, bevor man derart fadenscheinige Pauschalaussagen trifft.


----------



## Amon (22. April 2016)

Das tue ich. Mach dir mal keine Sorgen.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy


----------



## Two-Face (22. April 2016)

Sorgen mache ich mir überhaupt nicht, mich bedürft mich allerdings zu hinterfragen, wieso du immer wieder so auf den Putz hauende, nicht nachvollziehbare und sehr stark nach Stammtisch klingende Äußerungen fabrizierst.


----------



## powstaniec (23. April 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Sorgen mache ich mir überhaupt nicht, mich bedürft mich allerdings zu hinterfragen, wieso du immer wieder so auf den Putz hauende, nicht nachvollziehbare und sehr stark nach Stammtisch klingende Äußerungen fabrizierst.


Er hat vollkommen Recht. In deutschland "kann" man es Regimetreu nennen.Schaue dir die Medien in Polen an, wo alles und jeder die aktuelle Regierung auf Schritt und Tritt kritisiert. Dann schaue Dir an welches Kapital diese s.g. am Leben erhält.

Wysłane z mojego SM-J500FN przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Two-Face (23. April 2016)

Er hat eben überhaupt nicht recht.
Merkels Eurorettungspolitik und Griechenlandkurs wird inzwischen sogar vom SPIEGEL kritisiert. Und die TAZ kritisiert das schon von Anfang an, genauso wie das offizielle Steuerzahler-Magazin. Rechnet man dann noch die lokalen Blätter mit ein, ergibt sich sehr wohl ein eher regierungskritisches Bild, vor allem in den Kommentaren. Nur die BILD und der FOCUS (erstere Springer-Fabrikat) sind noch eher Pro-Merkel ausgerichtet.

Und noch was: Wenn ich hier eine Karikatur oder grobe Verarschung von Merkel oder sonst einem Regierungsmitglied veröffentliche, steht am nächsten Morgen bei mir nicht das Militär im Haus.
In der Türkei wäre einer wie z.B. Hans Söllner doch schon längst eingebuchtet worden.^^


----------



## powstaniec (23. April 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Er hat eben überhaupt nicht recht.
> Merkels Eurorettungspolitik und Griechenlandkurs wird inzwischen sogar vom SPIEGEL kritisiert. Und die TAZ kritisiert das schon von Anfang an, genauso wie das offizielle Steuerzahler-Magazin. Rechnet man dann noch die lokalen Blätter mit ein, ergibt sich sehr wohl ein eher regierungskritisches Bild, vor allem in den Kommentaren. Nur die BILD und der FOCUS (erstere Springer-Fabrikat) sind noch eher Pro-Merkel ausgerichtet.
> 
> Und noch was: Wenn ich hier eine Karikatur oder grobe Verarschung von Merkel oder sonst einem Regierungsmitglied veröffentliche, steht am nächsten Morgen bei mir nicht das Militär im Haus.
> In der Türkei wäre einer wie z.B. Hans Söllner doch schon längst eingebuchtet worden.^^



Zwischen Kritik und einer Hetzkampagne, welche - offensichtlich - durch vom Westen gespeistes Kapital diese betreiben ist kein schmaler Grad, sondern eine weite Kluft. Die Kritik an Merkel ist die Antwort der sg. freien "Medien" auf die sowieso miese Stimmung in der Politik. Für mehr als nötig Dumm kann man die Bevölkerung nicht verkaufen. Es hat sogar schon etwas von einem Eunuch.

Der Unterschied zwischen Karikatur und gröbßter Beleidigung, welche vollkommen an der Thematik vorbeigeht, müsste man schon differenzieren. Denn für Beleidigungen schlimmster Art und dem Bezug auf das - typische - Stereotyp hat für mich nichts mit Satire zu tun.


----------



## 1000H2O (23. April 2016)

Sprache diente ursprünglich mal zur Kommunikation. Aber ich bekomme mehr und mehr den Eindruck dass hier sog. Herrschaftssprache geredet wird, deren einziger Zweck die Verschleierung ist. Also Leute: niemand hat euch in diesem Thread aufgefordert eure Meinungen kund zu tun. Aber wenn ihr das schon tut dann tut es doch auch so dass man es versteht. Das ist doch schizophren! Antworten zu "tarnen" nach denen niemand gefragt hat...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. April 2016)

Ich gehe jetzt mit meinem großen  Schild" Auch Obama ist nur ein Ziegenficker" in den Herrenhäusergarten. Mal sehen, was passiert. Alles für die Satire!


----------



## Two-Face (23. April 2016)

powstaniec schrieb:


> Zwischen Kritik und einer Hetzkampagne, welche - offensichtlich - durch vom Westen gespeistes Kapital diese betreiben ist kein schmaler Grad, sondern eine weite Kluft. Die Kritik an Merkel ist die Antwort der sg. freien "Medien" auf die sowieso miese Stimmung in der Politik. Für mehr als nötig Dumm kann man die Bevölkerung nicht verkaufen. Es hat sogar schon etwas von einem Eunuch.


Verstehe jetzt nicht worauf du hinaus willst.
Einige Blätter betreiben tatsächlich noch einigermaßen investigativen Journalismus. Der SPIEGEL z.B. war vor Ort in Griechenland und hat dort das Elend gesehen, das die Schuldenkrise hervorgerufen hat, die zig Mrd. Euros sind in der Bevölkerung nie angekommen. Er war auch vor Ort in den provisorischen Flüchtlingsunterkünften und hat von den völlig überforderten Hilfskräften berichtet, was ich als RK-Mitglied nur bestätigen kann. 
Hintennach alles als Regierungskritik verlautbar.
Was sollen sie sonst auch mehr machen? Überall schreien "weg mit Merkel!"?
Die Wirtschaftspolitik der EU wird auch an den Unis kritisiert, dort gibt es Professoren die ziehen direkt vor den Studenten über die Verantwortlichen her.
Wurden die irgendwo vom Militär abgeführt?
Wäre mir neu.
Genau das war aber die Kernaussage von vorhin, dass Deutschland bei regierungskritischen Äußerungen genauso hart durchgreifen würde, wie die Türkei, was einfach nur völliger Blödsinn ist.


----------



## Sparanus (23. April 2016)

Trotzdem hört man nirgendswo das was nötig ist wirklich deutlich:
Weg mit Merkel!


----------



## Two-Face (23. April 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Trotzdem hört man nirgendswo das was nötig ist wirklich deutlich:
> Weg mit Merkel!


Das wäre aber aktive Meinungsmache und widerspricht sich mit jeglicher Medienneutralität.

Gewisse Leute hier sollten mal ganz dringend überdenken, was eigentlich die Aufgabe, neutraler, objektiver Presse ist. Alles was nicht in diese Richtung geht ist nämlich Boulevard oder Pseudowissenschaft, in dem Fachbereich gibt es so schon genug.


----------



## Sparanus (23. April 2016)

> Das wäre aber aktive Meinungsmache und widerspricht sich mit jeglicher Medienneutralität


Quatsch, Medien sind nie neutral. 
Dafür gibt es Abstufungen also Artikel, Kolummnen, Kommentare etc


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. April 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich gehe jetzt mit meinem großen  Schild" Auch Obama ist nur ein Ziegenficker" in den Herrenhäusergarten. Mal sehen, was passiert. Alles für die Satire!


Nun, du vergleichst da Äpfel und Birnen. Erstens hat man bei Erdogan einen guten Grund den zur Sau zu machen und zweitens sind die Amis keine Ziegenficker, dafür sind sie zu nordwestlich.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. April 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Das wäre aber aktive Meinungsmache und widerspricht sich mit jeglicher Medienneutralität..


Richtig, die Bildzeitung definiert hier Rücktritte, wie z.B. bei Herrn Wulff, dem vom Gericht attestiert wurde, dass es keine gesetzwidrigen Aktionen gab, es war einzig der Druck der Yellow-Press. Das ist unhaltbar. Wer sollte denn nach Merkel kommen? Seehofer, Petry, Knipping, Gabriel? Das ist doch alles Grütze, dagegen ist das Merkel ein Ausbund an Stabilität, auch wenn sie reine Wirtschaftspolitik betreibt.



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Nun, du vergleichst da Äpfel und Birnen.


Es war nur eine Provokation, um die Reaktion zu sehen. Davon ein Bild in der Tagespresse und abwarten, was passiert. Aber Obama ist noch gar nicht da, muss ich morgen noch mal los....


----------



## efdev (23. April 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Nun, du vergleichst da Äpfel und Birnen. Erstens hat man bei Erdogan einen guten Grund den zur Sau zu machen und zweitens sind die Amis keine Ziegenficker, dafür sind sie zu nordwestlich.



hätte auch keine Auswirkung zumindest würde es wahrscheinlich kein Verfahren wie bei Böhmermann geben.

Schafft die Bundesregierung "Majestatsbeleidigung" ab bevor Donald Trump US-Prasident wird? - YouTube


----------



## Two-Face (23. April 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Quatsch, Medien sind nie neutral.
> Dafür gibt es Abstufungen also Artikel, Kolummnen, Kommentare etc


Dann drücke ich es jetzt mal genauer aus und sage "neutrale Berichterstattung".
Jeder darf seine Meinung ausdrücken, ein Artikel ist aber schonmal grundsätzlich eher neutral, bzw. sollte es sein. Kolumnen, Kommentare usw. drücken die persönliche Meinung eines Redakteurs bzw. Autors aus, hat aber mit der eigentlichen Berichterstattung wenig zu tun, es wird lediglich darauf zurückgegriffen.^^

Aber wenn du meinst, dass Medien dazu da sind, die Meinungen der Leser zu bilden, anstelle eigener Meinungsbildung, dann kannst du ja gerne die BILD lesen.


----------



## powstaniec (24. April 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Dann drücke ich es jetzt mal genauer aus und sage "neutrale Berichterstattung".
> Jeder darf seine Meinung ausdrücken, ein Artikel ist aber schonmal grundsätzlich eher neutral, bzw. sollte es sein. Kolumnen, Kommentare usw. drücken die persönliche Meinung eines Redakteurs bzw. Autors aus, hat aber mit der eigentlichen Berichterstattung wenig zu tun, es wird lediglich darauf zurückgegriffen.^^
> 
> Aber wenn du meinst, dass Medien dazu da sind, die Meinungen der Leser zu bilden, anstelle eigener Meinungsbildung, dann kannst du ja gerne die BILD lesen.


Medien, engegen der Annahme sind nicht neutral, sofern diese zur "beruhigung der Lage" dienen. Das hat nicht viel mit der Bild zu schaffen.

Wysłane z mojego SM-J500FN przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Two-Face (24. April 2016)

powstaniec schrieb:


> Medien, engegen der Annahme sind nicht neutral, sofern diese zur "beruhigung der Lage" dienen. Das hat nicht viel mit der Bild zu schaffen.


Was dient denn der "Beruhigung der Lage"? 
Mit investigativem Journalismus wurde noch keine Lage beruhigt, wenn ich in den Medien nachlese, wie es in Greichenland zugeht (vor und während der Flüchtlingskrise), wie Mario Draghi mit dem € umgeht oder es Merkel konsequent nicht interessiert, welche Auswirkungen ihr Handeln bzw. Nichthandeln in der Bevölkerung hat, dann beruhigt mich das überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Arus1979 (24. April 2016)

Wann gehts denn wieder um die Flüchtlinge ? Der IS wartet auch schon seid wochen auf nen Termin !! voll gemein den solange warten zu lassen !


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (24. April 2016)

powstaniec schrieb:


> Medien, engegen der Annahme sind nicht neutral,


In Polen schon dreimal Nicht. Da wird ja schön aufgeräumt 


> Das hat nicht viel mit der Bild zu schaffen


Stimmt, die BILD sollte man als vernünftig denkender Mensch eh ignorieren.... Das ist kein Medium das ist Altpapier.


----------



## powstaniec (24. April 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> In Polen schon dreimal Nicht. Da wird ja schön aufgeräumt
> 
> Stimmt, die BILD sollte man als vernünftig denkender Mensch eh ignorieren.... Das ist kein Medium das ist Altpapier.


Interessante Annahme. Woher die Information? WAZ, TAZ  und WaS? Wo waren alle als nach der Affäre (ueber welche bekanntermaßen berichtet wurde) die spezis einmarschierten um Journalisten abzufűhren?

Wysłane z mojego SM-J500FN przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## cryon1c (24. April 2016)

Ich hoffe trotzdem das Satire und schwarzer Humor allgemein trotzdem nicht brutal unter die Gürtellinie gehen werden. Auslachen? Gerne. Beleidigen? Brauchen wir nicht, wir sind erwachsene Menschen. 
Und das passiert dem Kollegen zurecht, der sollte jetzt genug Zeit haben um nachzudenken wie man was lustiges und kritisches macht, ohne die Leute so zu beleidigen das sie ausrasten. 
Auch wenn ich das blöde Gesetz für blöd halte und es abgeschafft gehört, ist das immer noch kein Freifahrtschein um alle Politiker in Grund und Boden zu stampfen - verbal und ohne Grenzen. 
Die lustigsten Sachen die ich bislang gehört habe, waren immer zivilisiert, aber so spitz wie es geht, ohne zu beleidigen. 

Und einfach sagen das eine Person gerne Geschlechtsverkehr mit Huftieren hat, ist keine Satire. 
Von normalen Menschen kassiert man dafür eine Anzeige, von etwas agressiven Menschen kassiert man dafür auch was ins Gesicht.


----------



## Sparanus (25. April 2016)

Es geht doch darum, dass der jetzt ne Anzeige auf der privilegierten Ebene bekommen hat. Wenn Erdolf nur den normalen Weg gegangen wäre, hättest du nach 2 Tagen nichts mehr davon gelesen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## cryon1c (25. April 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es geht doch darum, dass der jetzt ne Anzeige auf der privilegierten Ebene bekommen hat. Wenn Erdolf nur den normalen Weg gegangen wäre, hättest du nach 2 Tagen nichts mehr davon gelesen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Es geht auch darum das es aufs Dach gibt von der priviligierten Ebene, damit man eben keine Beleidigungen als Satire verkaufen darf. Wer zu weit geht, sollte nicht nur mit ner einfachen Anzeige von einer Privatperson rechnen, sondern auch mit nem ordentlichen Anpfiff von ganz oben. 
Mit Vollgas unter die Gürtellinie - darf nicht in der heutigen Gesellschaft normal sein, schon gar nicht wenn man damit auch noch massig Kohle verdient - die Leute müssen bissl mehr aufpassen.


----------



## Sparanus (25. April 2016)

Den Anpfiff darf ausschließlich der Richter erteilen, wenn es nach der Anzeige durch die Privatperson zum Prozess kommt. 


Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (25. April 2016)

powstaniec schrieb:


> Interessante Annahme. Woher die Information? WAZ, TAZ  und WaS?


 ZDF, also LÜGENPRESSE 


> Wo waren alle als nach der Affäre (ueber welche bekanntermaßen berichtet wurde) die spezis einmarschierten um Journalisten abzufűhren?


Hat wohl in Deutschland keinen interessiert, was in Polen passiert.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. April 2016)

Es gehören halt immer Zwei dazu, einer der meint witzig zu sein und der andere der eine hohe Humorschwelle besitzt. Sicherlich hätte man es auf beiden mit dem " Ausrutscher " belassen können aber die Sache war ziemlich grenzwertig


----------



## 1000H2O (25. April 2016)

Habt ihr euch eigentlich schonmal Bilder angesehen wie die geschändeten Leichen der kurdischen Opfer aussehen?
Wenn ihr Erdogan heute in einer solchen Sache Recht gibt dass dies eine Beleidigung gewesen sei und sich nicht gehört dann wird es Morgen heißen dass Faschismus eine Beleidigung sei die sich nicht gehört und Übermorgen dass Genozid eine Beileidigung sei die sich nicht gehört.
Wenn ihr also immer danach urteilt ob euer gegenüber euch eins auf Maul hauen könnte dann könnt ihr ja gleich ein buddhistisches Schweigegelübde ablegen!?

Erdogan weiss doch gar nicht was Satire ist, so wie ihr es anscheinend auch nicht wisst.

Also tatsächlich wurde im Dresdner Theater zu einem Stück dass sich mit dem Vökermord in der Türkei undzwar an den Armeniern befasst, vor einigen Tagen eine Unterlassungsanzeige gestellt um das Dresdner Theater zu zwingen öffentlich nicht in Form von "Völkermord" oder " "Genozid" sprechen zu dürfen. Dies seien in Wahrheit lediglich ein "bedauernswertes und tragisches zu Tode kommen" gewesen.

Derweil wird systemtisch Hetzjagd auf Kurden und Menschenrechtler betrieben.

Und dennoch so sehr ich euch auch enttäuschen muss ist Böhmi ein begnadeter Satiriker dem es fern ist willkürlich rassistische Beleidigungen aus zu sprechen... Irgendwann vielleicht, erlangt ihr mal die geistige Reife dieses anzuerkennen. 

Das einzig gute an der ganzen Sache ist dass der eitle Erdo die ganze Sache so aufgeblasen hat dass die ganze Welt ihn fragend anschaut.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. April 2016)

Und wieder mischt sich die türkische Regierung ein:

Turkei protestierte offenbar gegen Konzert in Dresden

Da sieht man wo es hinführt wen man solchen Personen wie Erdogan auch nur den kleinsten Finger reicht! Dann versuchen sie dir gleich die ganze Hand abzuhacken...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (25. April 2016)

Schade dass die Deutschen von der Türkei abhängig ist, sonst könnte man den Türken, also bis. A. Erdogan und dessen Kasperlestheater einfach mal den Mittelfinger zeigen.


----------



## Birdy84 (25. April 2016)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Und einfach sagen das eine Person gerne Geschlechtsverkehr mit Huftieren hat, ist keine Satire.
> Von normalen Menschen kassiert man dafür eine Anzeige, von etwas agressiven Menschen kassiert man dafür auch was ins Gesicht.


Hast du den kompletten Beitrag gesehen?


----------



## cryon1c (25. April 2016)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Hast du den kompletten Beitrag gesehen?



Ja hab ich. 

Wir sollten uns trotzdem wie zivilisierte Menschen verhalten und keinen beleidigen, schon gar nicht so - egal was wir damit bezwecken wollen. Satire hat den Zweck, jemanden bloßzustellen, ihn anzuprangern. Nicht ihn einfach stumpf zu beleidigen, das kann jeder, es ist nicht lustig und auch nicht würdig für eine Gesellschaft wie unsere.


----------



## Sparanus (25. April 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Schade dass die Deutschen von der Türkei abhängig ist, sonst könnte man den Türken, also bis. A. Erdogan und dessen Kasperlestheater einfach mal den Mittelfinger zeigen.


Wir sind nicht abhängig, aber die nötigen Mittel würden zum völligen Bruch führen. Außerdem hat Erdogan genug Einfluss auf die Deutsch Türken, dass man mit einer 5. Kolonne rechnen muss. 
Ansonsten einfach Sanktionen... 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Birdy84 (26. April 2016)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Wir sollten uns trotzdem wie zivilisierte Menschen verhalten und keinen beleidigen, schon gar nicht so - egal was wir damit bezwecken wollen. Satire hat den Zweck, jemanden bloßzustellen, ihn anzuprangern. Nicht ihn einfach stumpf zu beleidigen, das kann jeder, es ist nicht lustig und auch nicht würdig für eine Gesellschaft wie unsere.


Blosgestellt hat Böhmermann mit dem Beitrag doch wunderbar, viel mehr Leute als es zunächst ersichtlich war. 
Dazu sollte man sich die Talkrunde mit Anne Will mal auf Youtube ansehen.


----------



## cryon1c (26. April 2016)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Blosgestellt hat Böhmermann mit dem Beitrag doch wunderbar, viel mehr Leute als es zunächst ersichtlich war.
> Dazu sollte man sich die Talkrunde mit Anne Will mal auf Youtube ansehen.



Das hätte der auch geschafft ohne zu beleidigen und alles wäre gut. Aber wer so übertreibt, darf dafür gerne auch aufs Dach kriegen.


----------



## aloha84 (26. April 2016)

Er wird nicht aufs Dach bekommen.


----------



## Schallrich (26. April 2016)

Auch ne lustige Karikatur von unseren Nachbarn. XD

Telegraaf-i


----------



## cryon1c (26. April 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Er wird nicht aufs Dach bekommen.



Er hat schon aufs Dach bekommen und einen ordentlichen Skandal ausgelöst. 
Und dafür wird der noch mal aufs Dach bekommen, der Staatsanwalt will den Kollegen sehen.

Die Karikatur über mir find ich lustig, das was die deutschen Deppen aber manchmal abziehen - nicht mehr. Gehört sich nicht für eine hochentwickelte Gesellschaft, andere als Ziegenficker zu bezeichnen, fertig. Egal wieso, warum und wofür, auch Satire hat Grenzen die man nicht übertreten darf.


----------



## aloha84 (26. April 2016)

Ja gut.....das mit den Ziegen kann wirklich noch ein Nachspiel haben:
Der Postillon: Zentralrat der Ziegen zeigt Jan Bohmermann wegen Beleidigung an


----------



## Birdy84 (26. April 2016)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Das hätte der auch geschafft ohne zu beleidigen und alles wäre gut. Aber wer so übertreibt, darf dafür gerne auch aufs Dach kriegen.


Er war doch gar nicht darauf aus, Erdogan zu beleidigen. Ob er was auf Dach bekommt, ist fraglich: Strafanzeige gegen Jan Bohmermann wegen des Erdogan Gedichtes. Was ist da juristisch dran? - YouTube


----------



## cryon1c (26. April 2016)

Trotzdem, gewollt oder nicht, die Leute müssen etwas mehr nachdenken was sie tun.  Und es würde mich nicht wundern wenn der dafür noch richtig eins reingewürgt kriegt.


----------



## Sparanus (26. April 2016)

Was ist wenn er genau diese Diplomatische Krise auslösen wollte? 
Mit was normalen hätte er das nicht geschafft. 

Außerdem er hat ausschließlich Erdolf alleine Beleidigt, kein ganzes Volk. 
Wenn in der Türkei sich selbst Erdolf Gegner deswegen beleidigt fühlen, haben die ein krankes Verständnis von Ehre. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## cryon1c (26. April 2016)

Naja wenn der so einen Skandal wollte, hat der den auch bekommen. Ich denke mal seine Erwartung war eher anders - er hat mit weit mehr Rückendeckung von der Politik gerechnet. Hat der aber nicht bekommen, weil einfach Leute beleidigen und nicht mal was lustiges bringen - is ne. 
Das ist hier was anderes als Charlie Hebdo. Die armen Franzosen hats erwischt weil sie die falschen Ziele gewählt haben für die Satire (die lustig war und ins Ziel traf). Böhmermann hat einfach nur eine Person beleidigt, die das einfach nicht runterschlucken wollte und ganz zufällig noch das höchste Amt in der Türkei besetzt. Bei so viel Dummheit muss das ja weh tun, nicht nur in der Geldbörse...


----------



## aloha84 (26. April 2016)

Wie gesagt, warte erstmal ab wem da am Ende etwas weh tut.
Man muss (und wird) den Beitrag im Gesamten betrachten, und dabei geht es nun mal nicht nur um das Gedicht. Das Gedicht war nur Mittel zum Zweck.


----------



## Sparanus (27. April 2016)

Ach Charlie Hebdo war also nicht beleidigend? 
Es war ganz massiv beleidigend, aber halt Satire. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (27. April 2016)

Auch in Frankreich steht es jedem frei das vor Gericht klären zu lassen.
Böhmermann hätte auch so ein Gedicht über Mohammed und Moslems im allgemeinen machen können. Dann wäre die ganze Sache aber wohl anders ausgegangen


----------



## Schallrich (27. April 2016)

Dann hättens endlich den ZDF gesprengt.


----------



## Birdy84 (27. April 2016)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Böhmermann hat einfach nur eine Person beleidigt[...]


Nein, das hat  er eben nicht. Er wollte zeigen, was hier in Deutschland dank der Meinungs- und Pressefreiheit möglich ist.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (27. April 2016)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Nein, das hat  er eben nicht. Er wollte zeigen, was hier in Deutschland dank der Meinungs- und Pressefreiheit möglich ist.



Das wird ihm das Gericht erklären


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2016)

Das Gericht nicht.
Erst mal muss der Staatsanwalt entscheiden, ob er überhaupt Klage erheben will. Wenn nicht, interessiert das auch kein Gericht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (27. April 2016)

Die Staatsanwälte werden entscheiden ob sie Anklage erheben, das Gericht wird ihm dann ggf. sagen ob es geht oder nicht.
Ich erwarte ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass die Staatsanwaltschaft die Eier in der Hose haben eine Klage abzuweisen.

Edit: Aber du hast natürlich recht, ich war schon einen Schritt zu weit.


----------



## Bester_Nick (27. April 2016)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Nein, das hat  er eben nicht. Er wollte zeigen, was hier in Deutschland dank der Meinungs- und Pressefreiheit möglich ist.



Das hätte man aber schon an der Nazibraut sehen können, die Merkel vor einem Flüchtlingsheim lautstarkt als Hure und blöde ******** beschimpfte. Dass es zwischen Meinung und primitiver Beleidigung Grenzen gibt, wussten wir aber schon vorher. 

"Volksverraterin", "blode ********": Polizei ermittelt wegen Hass gegen Merkel - n-tv.de


----------



## aloha84 (27. April 2016)

Das eine hat mit dem anderen nichts zu tun, mir scheint es auch dass einige den Beitrag nicht gesehen haben, sondern nur das Gedicht lasen.
Deshalb nochmal eine kleine Zusammenfassung:
Böhmermann hat eine Satire Sendung, in der er* einen Erdogan-Song* veröffentlicht hat.
Darüber hat sich Erdogan aufgeregt --> Reaktionen auf NDR-Satire: "Erdoğan hat offenbar die Bodenhaftung verloren" | ZEIT ONLINE
Um der ganzen Sache die Haube aufzusetzen, hat Böhmermann in Folge dessen sein Gedicht eben nicht nur vorgetragen, sondern es selber mit Ankündigung und Auswertung ins Lächerliche gezogen.


> „Was jetzt kommt, das darf man nicht machen“: Das Erdogan-Gedicht trug Böhmermann dann als Lehrbeispiel dafür vor, was auch in Deutschland justiziabel ist. Zeilen wie: „Am liebsten mag er Ziegen ****** und Minderheiten unterdrücken, Kurden treten, Christen hauen und dabei Kinderpornos schauen.“ Geht gar nicht, fügte er hinzu, schüttelte verneinend den Kopf, Kabelka pflichtete ihm bei. Kabelka betonte schon vorab, bestraft könne werden, „wenn du Leute diffamierst, wenn du einfach nur so untenrum argumentierst“. Schimpfen, die Privatperson in den Dreck ziehen, heikle Sache – nicht klatschen!
> 
> Nach dem Gedicht erörterten die beiden, dass die Verse vom ZDF aus der Mediathek entfernt werden könnten (was mit Böhmermanns Zustimmung geschah), und empfahlen Erdogan, sich für seine Klage einen guten Anwalt zu nehmen, am besten Christian Schertz (der jetzt Böhmermann vertritt). Die Schmähverse sind also eindeutig in eine medienkritische Performance integriert. Die Diffamierung steht in Anführungsstrichen, ist als Zitat inszeniert, als Fiktion. Und anders als beim Extra 3“-Spot „Erdowie, Erdowo, Erdogan“, auf den die ZDF-Comedians sich explizit bezogen, zielt Böhmermann weniger darauf, den Despoten und Zensor Erdogan per Überzeichnung bloßzustellen, als dem deutschen TV-Publikum die Sache mit der Satire und den Persönlichkeitsrechten zu verklickern. Was den Fall noch vertrackter macht.



Das ist ein satirischer Beitrag, und als solcher auch klar erkennbar.


----------



## Birdy84 (27. April 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Das hätte man aber schon an der Nazibraut sehen können, die Merkel vor einem Flüchtlingsheim lautstarkt als Hure und blöde ******** beschimpfte. Dass es zwischen Meinung und primitiver Beleidigung Grenzen gibt, wussten wir aber schon vorher.


Erdogan aber nicht.


----------



## Bester_Nick (27. April 2016)

*aloha84* 


Das wird die Staatsanwaltschaft bzw. das Gericht entscheiden. Wenn ich sage, du bist dumm und stinkst nach Pisse und danach die Frage anhänge, ob das noch Satire oder schon Diffamierung ist, würdest du das sicher weder lustig noch entlarvend finden.


----------



## aloha84 (28. April 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> *aloha84*
> 
> 
> Das wird die Staatsanwaltschaft bzw. das Gericht entscheiden. Wenn ich sage, du bist dumm und stinkst nach Pisse und danach die Frage anhänge, ob das noch Satire oder schon Diffamierung ist, würdest du das sicher weder lustig noch entlarvend finden.



Natürlich wird es das Gericht entscheiden, wer auch sonst?
Es kommt aber auch in deiner Aussage auf den Zusammenhang an!
Es ist nicht die Frage ob ich es entlarvend oder lustig finde, die Frage ist ob dein Satz von oben strafbar ist, um das zu bewerten muss man den gesamten Kontext sehen.


> * Wenn ich sage*, du bist dumm und stinkst nach Pisse* und danach die Frage anhänge, ob das noch Satire oder schon Diffamierung ist, würdest du das sicher weder lustig noch entlarvend finden.*



Die Fett Zusätze machen dem Außenstehenden und mir klar, dass du mir nur einen Sachverhalt erklären willst.
Lassen wir diese Zusätze weg, würdest du mich beleidigen. 
Und genau deshalb ist es wichtig den gesamten Sachverhalt zu betrachten, wäre es anders --> könnte ich dich mit dem Zitat anzeigen, und du würdest verurteilt.


----------



## Andregee (28. April 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> *aloha84*
> 
> 
> Das wird die Staatsanwaltschaft bzw. das Gericht entscheiden. Wenn ich sage, du bist dumm und stinkst nach Pisse und danach die Frage anhänge, ob das noch Satire oder schon Diffamierung ist, würdest du das sicher weder lustig noch entlarvend finden.



Oftmals ist das keine Beleidigung sondern eine bloße Feststellung [emoji12] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. April 2016)

*aloha84* 


Ne, es geht darum, ob es Satire oder Beleidigung ist. Du hast behauptet, es sei ein satirischer Beitrag. Ich sage nein, weil es weder lustig noch entlarvend ist, genau das aber Satire ausmacht (zumindest meiner Meinung nach).  ^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. April 2016)

Wir hatten das Thema doch schon. Aktuell ist es natürlich Satire, eine der größten Satiren seit langem.
Satire wird es vor allem aber durch die Reaktionen der Beteiligten. Manchmal macht man sich weniger
lächerlich, wenn man ruhig bleibt.

Wenn wir nun aber die eigentlich eher schlechte und kaum noch als Satire erkennbare Fernsehsendung
als Beleidigung  beurteilen, würden wir damit die gesamte folgende Satire in Frage stellen und damit 
natürlich in die Kunstfreiheit eingreifen. Dieser Zirkelschluß ist nicht zu durchbrechen, man sollte einfach
ruhig bleiben. Aber der Sultan versteht das nicht und spannt den Bogen der Satire, bis er daran zerbricht.

Die wirklich einzige und wesentliche Frage ist: Wer kommt nach Erdogan?


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. April 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> So schlimm kann es nicht sein, angeblich war es gemeinsame Satire wie es
> damals mit dem Mittelfinger des Herrn Varoufakis ebenso gemacht wurde.
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist Satire! Einerseits ist es lustig, andererseits wird diese Staatsaffaire klar als das entlarvt, was sie ist: Ein kindischer Witz; Erwachsene die sich wie Kinder benehmen und nach meinem Dafürhalten auch die totale Zeitverschwendung für uns alle (insofern man das alles ernst nimmt).


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Mai 2016)

Jan Bohmermann ubt scharfe Kritik an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel - DIE WELT

Kann man so unterschreiben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Mai 2016)

Über den Dünnpfiff kann man streiten aber Merkel hätte da nicht den Fußabtreter spielen müssen. Wenn si sich schon zum Büttel macht dann sollte Sie auch jeglichen Schmäh gegenüber diesem unseren Land anfechten. So würde ein Paar Schuhe entstehen


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (3. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Jan Bohmermann ubt scharfe Kritik an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel - DIE WELT
> 
> Kann man so unterschreiben.


Uuuuuh bloss nicht sonst kommt er gleich noch mal in den Knast.


----------



## Birdy84 (3. Mai 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Das ist Satire! Einerseits ist es lustig, andererseits wird diese Staatsaffaire klar als das entlarvt, was sie ist: Ein kindischer Witz; Erwachsene die sich wie Kinder benehmen und nach meinem Dafürhalten auch die totale Zeitverschwendung für uns alle (insofern man das alles ernst nimmt).


Schau dir mal an, was Oliver Kalkhofe bei Maybrit Illner dazu sagt. Der bringt das, was wir auch meinen, vermutlich besser rüber: Oliver Kalkofe klartext zu Merkel/Erdogan und Bohmermanns Schmahgedicht - YouTube


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Mai 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Uuuuuh bloss nicht sonst kommt er gleich noch mal in den Knast.



Du meinst, weil das die wahre Majestätsbeleidigung ist? Wenn man Mutti als fehlbar darstellt? 

Stimmt, das geht ja mal gar nicht. Frau Merkel ist doch "alternativlos"


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. Mai 2016)

Jetzt wird es nur noch lächerlich.

Der Sultan aus Ankara hat die nächste Anzeige rausgeholt:

Bohmermann-Affare: Erdoğan geht gegen Springer-Chef Dopfner vor | ZEIT ONLINE
Jan Bohmermann: Recep Tayyip Erdogan verklagt Mathias Dopfner - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Jetzt wird es nur noch lächerlich.
> 
> Der Sultan aus Ankara hat die nächste Anzeige rausgeholt:
> 
> ...



Nennen wir das Kind doch gleich beim Namen, Erdogan ist kein Sultan sondern ein gewählter Dispot und Demagoge mit neo-osmanischen Großmachtsfantasien / Alüren:

Turkei: Erdoğan, der Eroberer | ZEIT ONLINE

Im Grunde ist er auch keinen Deut besser als ein Assad, Mubarak, oder Gaddafi, ehr sogar noch eine Ecke schlimmer.


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. Mai 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nennen wir das Kind doch gleich beim Namen, Erdogan ist kein Sultan sondern ein gewählter Dispot und Demagoge und im Grunde keinen Deut besser als ein Assad, Mubarak, oder Gaddafi.



Nur das die Herren meiner Meinung nach, keine Bedrohung für unser Land waren/sind.


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (24. Mai 2016)

Erdogan weiß ganz genau wie er seine Position ausnutzt, und dass macht er auch so, der Mann ist zwar verdammt clever aber trotzdem vom Prinzip her Krimminel.


----------



## azzih (24. Mai 2016)

Naja mal aufm Teppich bleiben. Erdogan is immer noch ein demokratisch gewählter Präsident, der sich innerhalb seiner Befugnisse bewegt. Vergleiche mit selbst ernannten Diktatoren und Massenmördern sind unsachlich und falsch.

Das er scheinbar ständig Klagen rausschickt ist sonderbar und offenbart ein seltsames Verständnis von Medien (nix Neues), aber ist sein gutes Recht. Und die Deutsche Justiz wird dementsprechend darüber entscheiden ob die Klagen gerechtfertigt sind. Daran ist erstmal nichts auszusetzen und auch nix Undemokratisch, denn die Judikative ist unabhängig von politischen Interessen und Sachverhalten.

Das Erdogan seine Schlüsselrolle bei der Flüchtlingskrise kennt und ausnutzt ist auch nicht die  feine Art, aber im internationalen Machtpoker auch irgendwie verständlich, das er für sein Land möglichst viele Vorteile rausschlagen will. Was ich persönlich traurig finde, ist die Lage der Kurden im Süden des Landes, die unter den Repressionen und Bombardement der Türkei leiden und international sagt keiner was dagegen. Auch sind die Kurdengebiete im Norden des  Iraks&Syriens auch so ziemlich die einzig stabilen Gebiete lange Zeit gewesen und dazu wirtschaftlich relativ erfolgreich. Sie hätten schon irgendwie ihren eigenen Staat verdient,  was mit Erdogan und der Türkei aber nie passieren wird.


----------

